# New Elite Dealer! Scott and Son Archery



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

you will not be let down with the quality of elite!!!!!!!!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> you will not be let down with the quality of elite!!!!!!!!


Thanks bud, I've shot the Synergy and Envy and they were both very quiet and smooth shooting bows. I can't wait to get my hands on the GT500.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the E-Team! I wish you much success!
TAT


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Congrats And Good Luck.*

Great Company


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

The website will have updated pictures soon!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's have been answered. Pictures should hopefully be updated by next week.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice looking website


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

When will you have bows in stock?


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> nice looking website


Thanks LH, I appreciate it. 



BlackTimber said:


> When will you have bows in stock?


I spoke with Elite yesterday and I have a few GT 500's on the build table now so they should ship to me this comming up week.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's have been answered. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

the new bows are awsome, they are smooth and dead in the hand


I shot the gt500 earlier this week


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> the new bows are awsome, they are smooth and dead in the hand
> 
> 
> I shot the gt500 earlier this week


I should have my first GT500's any day now, I can't wait to take it for a test drive.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Got the GT500 in the other day and it is a great feeling bow and a smooth shooter. Just got word I have a Z28 on the way now as well, can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's have been answered.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

We just got in a new Ninja Z28 28" 70 lbs looking for a good home. :wink:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I jsut got the g500 today I havent had much time to spend with it yet but I will say its smooth....


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> I jsut got the g500 today I havent had much time to spend with it yet but I will say its smooth....


Got a chance to play with it yet? Smooth, quiet and dead in your hand after the shot I bet.:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's have been answered.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy 4th of July! 

All PM's have been answered.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM"s answered. Thanks for the interest guys.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Just got a 70# 29" GT500 that is not spoken for and looking for a good home.  Come by the shop or give me a PM.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like I forgot to mention the GT500 is a AT pattern. :embara:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

That 29" GT500 found a good home but there is a Ninja one in 28" that just arrived to takes it's place! Stop by and see us!


----------



## poorhunter3 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Good Place to Shop!!*

I ordered a bow from Scott middle of last week and it arrived Saturday in perfect condition set-up, ready to shoot. From the time I ordered the bow to its arrival only took four days and Scott had to set it up as well. I have been very impressed with Scott and Son Archery and would highly recommend him. 

Nathan


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

poorhunter3 said:


> I ordered a bow from Scott middle of last week and it arrived Saturday in perfect condition set-up, ready to shoot. From the time I ordered the bow to its arrival only took four days and Scott had to set it up as well. I have been very impressed with Scott and Son Archery and would highly recommend him.
> 
> Nathan




Thanks bud, I appreciate your business. The AT 70# and 80# GT500's were shipped today but the Ninja 28" 70# is still available. I've got a few Z28's showing up this week.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's have been answered. AT 29" Z28 is available. Thanks everyone!


----------

